# France Passion 2013



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are aiming to tour France from approx. late March to October and was wondering if the France Passion Book is worth the money.

Anyone used it ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I have just ordered one as it gives locations that we we may use.
Last year we were struggling for an aire near Cognac and stumbled upon a Cognac vineyard which was part of France Passion. The owner welcomed us and allowed us to stay- he never asked if we were members which we were not. However after a tour of the distillery, we bought some Cognac and Pineau from him and stayed the night , the only van parked up adjacent to the vineyard under a beautiful starlit sky. 
As a result we said that we would try another one or two this summer as they afforded IMO a better option than a crowded aire


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> wondering if the France Passion Book is worth the money. DJM


Yes, Yes, Yes. Great for and overnght stop when moving each day. Meet the locals. Wonderful. Stayed at 30 my first season. Excellent.

Big decison, do I spend money on a campsite or buy some wine or cheese instead...Ummmm ? (no obligation but who can resist)


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Absolutely worth it!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live in France and it is a favourite for us. The sites are normally peaceful, often very small and always free. We easily get back the cost of subscription. There is no requirement to buy anything from the places where you stop, sometimes we do but certainly not each time we stop.

Sadly you've just missed the chance for a reduced price book for this year, about 2 days ago it would have cost you several pounds or euros less.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Judge for yourself..........this is one we use in Rhone Alps......when you get a nights stop like this all too yourself.

curlyboy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's one near Monbazillac - but do avoid the desert wine unless you are a fan of liquid syrup, but the red is superb.....

Chateau de Haut Pezard, Monbazillac

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Some of the directions to places are a bit vague, we didn't find the first two we tried for , found the third which was a wine producer. Friendly, nice secure parking spot, a guided tour of the wine making facility inc. wine tasting , and yes we bought a couple of cases. After diner we fancied having a look at the nearest town/village and surrounding area, and I am guessing that like most sites it was a few miles away, and on lovely little narrow roads. 
Of course this is what the scooter does best --- for the member who has a post running on here about the merits of getting a scooter/bike.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

This year they are adding GPS co-ordinates for all the spots so should be much easier for those with GPS!


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

The book camperstop, with the downloads in your sat nav all you need for touring all of Europe, been using it for the last 2 years and for us the best thing we ever found


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Received my France Passion guide today.

There are 200 new Stopovers.

Only official members can download the GPS coordinates and there is a code within the book to search.

Have spent a happy half hour searching their website for the "members"section where it is supposed to be.It is under "accessories" 

However it says site under construction.You can fill in your email address and membership number and they will let you know when it is available.

Apparently they are tightening up on the freeloaders who use the sites without being members.

Helen


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*French Passion*

:lol: Worth every penny or should that be euro, have subscribed twice now its extra info and it gets you away from the crowds and into some gem of places.

Richard


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Had an email tonight to say GPS now available for download,but only the French version.
English and German still 'under construction'

You have to check that your navigator is listed first-- loads of Garmins and Tomtom models.Ours is a Tomtom Camper and Caravan which is ok.

You then have to pay 2€ before you can get any further.

Too late now will look at it again tomorrow.

Helen


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would say yes

Some wonderful places

But it's hard not to buy the lovely produce

I have a favourite in Provonce and keep going back to buy the oil of lavender, park with the scent wafting over us and it's not even in season

Another one does fabulous Honey, the rosemary is out of this world

STay strong and only buy what you really need :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree - FP is brilliant - but this year's sticker is rubbish, lasted about 48 hours before coming unstuck! I've resorted to a cheap tax disc holder for it.


----------

